# Updates to lighting fixtures in our place?



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey all,

Looking for general suggestions on replacing various light fixtures in our condo as we prepare to sell. Or if we should not even bother. In my market (Southern California - Orange County), I'd say that most people want "new" and "turnkey" as much as possible. Our flooring is entry level dated but in very good condition. Bathroom vanities and tubs are the original and dated but well kept. Kitchen is partially 'updated' - new white paint on original slatted cabinets with an older granite top that had replaced a tile top by previous owners over a decade ago. 

Anyway, here are some pics (please excuse the mess!!!):

Chandelier:









Dining area w/ chandelier (I know...the table is a complete mess lol):









Front door entry light:









Laundry entry light:











Kitchen/Breakfast nook fan:









Kitchen:

















Bathroom #2









Bathroom #2 vanity lights:


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

For the Bathroom #2 vanity light, I'm considering downsizing it to this or at a minimum just popping in frosted bulbs:










For the kitchen fan (42"), I ordered this to replace it but can always return if I decide not to (it's a shorter compact 30" ceiling fan I believe):









The entry lights, I ordered a couple of these:









For the chandelier, I ordered this:











Thoughts?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

As long as the lighting in the room is adequate, I’ve never had it come up as an issue between buyer and seller. Yes, I’ve heard side comments about a Hollywood light bar being dated/we will have to change that, but it wasn’t a give me cash because I have to change it. (Some other people actually like Hollywood bars.)

As long as the base of a new light is as big or larger than what you are replacing, you are ok switching lights. But if the base is smaller, switching lights may reveal a messy ceiling which could require patching or painting.

The other problem you may find in that bathroom is when you remove that Hollywood bar, there may be either no electrical box, or the box may be off center. IMO, change the 2 dead bulbs and let it be.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

It can work either way:
- Some buyers would prefer to be able to install the fixture they like, so if you replace the fixtures now, they will remove them and get what they like.
- Some people don't care, they want to buy a house and move in.
- And some buy on "price" so they want a fixer upper.
Which buyer will you find?
I've never had luck finding a buyer from the first or second group, but I had no problem finding a buyer from the 3rd group.
But then again OC is a different market.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> As long as the lighting in the room is adequate, I’ve never had it come up as an issue between buyer and seller. Yes, I’ve heard side comments about a Hollywood light bar being dated/we will have to change that, but it wasn’t a give me cash because I have to change it. (Some other people actually like Hollywood bars.)
> 
> As long as the base of a new light is as big or larger than what you are replacing, you are ok switching lights. But if the base is smaller, switching lights may reveal a messy ceiling which could require patching or painting.
> 
> The other problem you may find in that bathroom is when you remove that Hollywood bar, there may be either no electrical box, or the box may be off center. IMO, change the 2 dead bulbs and let it be.



The concern with the living/dining area is that it's a combined 'grand' room and the main light source is the chandelier. The one we currently have is OK but feels dim, especially at night time. Maybe it's a non-factor but I've always thought it would be nice brightening the room up more. If I were to replace it I'd want to replace the entry fixture too since it's in the same area. The other thing about our living room area is the blinds - they are those cell shades that get dirty easily, and the prior owners for whatever reason thought pink would be a great color choice - it just looks odd. I never got around to replacing them just because they were functional and I didn't care as much since I was living here.










I ordered that three light vanity but yea - not sure where the hole for the wiring is behind the existing one. All these items I ordered are returnable or I can cancel so I'm not too concerned. I figure it doesn't hurt to order and see them. I'm having a few realtors come by to give their opinion/take as well. 

What about the ceiling fan?


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just had a realtor stop by and he basically said don't do anything. He was highly confident in this too. Basically at most you'll want to do touch-ups to the spots that need it, carpet cleaning likely and deep cleaning. Barring any major issues they see after we vacate our stuff out. But he said keep everything the same as it is today otherwise. No changes to light fixtures. I changed our ugly brass door knobs to door levers which was pretty easy to do and I felt was a good change - he confirmed that it was good to do that so glad I did. I'm having a couple more realtors stop by to take a look and give their take on things.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My feelings are very close to that first realtor. 

Did he say anything about staging ? Some properties sell without it. Others can use the help of staging in certain rooms.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> My feelings are very close to that first realtor.
> 
> Did he say anything about staging ? Some properties sell without it. Others can use the help of staging in certain rooms.



He mentioned likely light staging if anything. Probably most staging in the living area and kitchen and maybe less in the bedrooms?

He did suggest anything to brighten up the room. I just ordered daylight temp bulbs for the chandelier and also daylight temp BR30s to replace the ones in the hallway and outside frontdoor recessed fixtures (I have smart lights in those that I would keep or resell)


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd not replace them but would price the place with the thought that the new owners would do it and be prepared to come down on price to cover the cost. Makes them feel like they're getting a bargain and new lights and paint make it their own.


----------

